# Red Week.Com Exchanges



## london (Oct 25, 2007)

Red week has developed an exchange program in the last few months. 

The pricing appears to be reasonable. However, it will take time for the timeshare community to make deposits available for trading. I noted many provisional weeks listed.

Trying to compete with RCI and II, or perhaps Red Week is merely trying to provide an alternative to the industry leaders.

I have used Red Week for rentals, as well as sales and purchases, with good results. 

Any comments on the exchange program will be appreciated.


----------



## PeelBoy (Oct 25, 2007)

There were a few very long threads on this topic.

I could be the first tuggers to report a trade with Redweek.  My Myrtle Beach 2 bedrooms week 26 got me 2017 points, exchanged for a week in SFO and another week (1 bedroom) in Hilton Scotland.

I would consider the trade is more than fair, so will continue to use their service.

It seems Redweek receives lots of inventories from DAE.


----------



## london (Oct 25, 2007)

*Red Week.com Exchange*

I am glad to hear of a happy trader at Red Week.Com

I think once people see that trading with Red Week is viable, more deposits will happen.

I plan to try it in the coming year.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 25, 2007)

We have been watching for several months now. I deposited my week in June after talking to them for about a week. They assured me that deposits were to be based on the earlier the deposit, the more the points.

About 8 weeks later I did a faked a request and was offered more points. The amount of points be offered was so sporatic that it didn't make sense. I complained to them that I had been taken advantage of by being an original depositer, even before they made their mass email anouncement. I even used *peelboy's *resort as an example. (by the way, it is still available) They had also added a "provisional" feature which they didn't have when I deposited.

After enough complaining, and with the help of my resort, I managed to get my week back. I then deposited it with II and received an AC. It appears that their inventory of quality units, like HI, has gone down since then.

I do know that they (Redweek) are good people, and I hope it works out for them.  

IMO


----------



## bigeyes1 (Oct 26, 2007)

I just recently made an exchange through RW.  

I deposited our 2009 summer week 1BR Cliffs at Peace Canyon (Las Vegas) this past Aug. and received 1450 points.  This week was claimed within two weeks since deposited.  

We decided to try to get two weeks out of this deposit and use it for local "driving" trips. My first exchange was confirmed early last week for a 2BR at Silverleaf Piney Shores in Conroe, TX for 850 pts.  I recently found out this is a Presidential Unit.  

We now have 600 points left and want to use it for another local driving trip in 2009.  We just have to wait for some more RW deposits.   

Thus far, we've been really happy with RW.  I love the fact that you have 3 years to use your points.  So, this will give us plenty of time to use up our points.  Plus, getting two weeks worth of exchanges (hopefully) for a one week's deposit is more than fair in my book.


----------



## PeelBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

bigeyes1 said:


> Thus far, we've been really happy with RW.  I love the fact that *you have 3 years to use your points. * So, this will give us plenty of time to use up our points.  Plus, getting two weeks worth of exchanges (hopefully) for a one week's deposit is more than fair in my book.




3 years to use the points?  I thought 2 years only from the date of deposit.  I may deposit more if the timeframe is 3 years.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Bigeyes1*

Please let us know how the Silverleaf's Piney Shores - Lake Conroe trip goes. I grabbed one last year at the last minute to be auctioned off at a local function here in Houston. It sold for about $1200. I didn't know the people well enough to ask them about the place afterward, but did enough research of the place to perk my own interest for the future.

I used my CL 2007 week to book Silverleaf's Seaside - Galveston resort for early next summer.


----------



## janapur (Oct 26, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> 3 years to use the points?  I thought 2 years only from the date of deposit.  I may deposit more if the timeframe is 3 years.



Three years is correct, which is one of the reasons I made a deposit. We are booked already through 2009. I also like the lower fees!


----------



## bigeyes1 (Oct 26, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> 3 years to use the points?  I thought 2 years only from the date of deposit.  I may deposit more if the timeframe is 3 years.



With the kind of morning I've been having, you made me doubt my comment.    So, I had to double check..  Luckily, this info is right.  Here is what's posted on RW's site regarding their Exchange System:



> RedWeek Exchange Member Guide
> 
> Our BRAND NEW exchange program is one of a kind. We have moved from a direct exchange program to a full service exchange. Read this guide, along with our terms of service, prior to exchanging.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigeyes1 (Oct 26, 2007)

thinze3 said:


> Please let us know how the Silverleaf's Piney Shores - Lake Conroe trip goes. I grabbed one last year at the last minute to be auctioned off at a local function here in Houston. It sold for about $1200. I didn't know the people well enough to ask them about the place afterward, but did enough research of the place to perk my own interest for the future.
> 
> I used my CL 2007 week to book Silverleaf's Seaside - Galveston resort for early next summer.



Will do.  Our trip is not scheduled until March '08, so if I can remember, I'll most certainly let everyone knows how it goes.  Did you buy a Presidential Unit? 

I have read a lot of info on Piney Shores and many people seems to be really happy with this resort and area.  We've  never been to this area (only through it), so this will be a new experience for us.  We also love the fact this resort is pet friendly..  My little Precious-poo can come with her Mommy and Daddy on this trip.


----------

